# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  ПК "все-в-одном" будущего: концепт Dell Froot с проекционными дисплеем и клавиатурой

## kps

Промышленный дизайнер Паулина Карлос (Paulina Carlos) представила концепт компьютера Dell Froot. Эта футуристическая модель совсем не похожа на современные ПК, но, возможно, именно такими будут компьютеры будущего. У Dell Froot нет системного блока, монитора и клавиатуры в их современном понимании. Он представляет собой небольшое устройство с двумя встроенными проекторами: и дисплей, и клавиатура у Dell Froot - проекционные. То есть, клавиатура проецируется на стол (или другую поверхность), а экран, например, на стену.



Сам компьютер выглядит как небольшая панель с выпуклой скругленной центральной частью (в ней, собственно, размещены проекторы). Справа, в свою очередь, расположен DVD привод со слотовой загрузкой, а справа - порты. По замыслу дизайнера, Dell Froot будет предлагаться в ярких расцветках - на изображениях компьютер зеленый, малиновый и фиолетовый. Теперь остается одна деталь: реализация этой идеи компанией Dell. Планируется ли это или хотя бы нечто подобное, пока сказать трудно.

Источник: 
Engadget
http://news.ferra.ru/hard/2010/01/18/94868/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## aintrust

И особенно "футуристично" выглядит рабочий стол Windows XP... =)

----------


## Damien

у меня есть другой  концепт. Человеку встраивают микросхемку под череп и каким то образом соединяют с мозгом. Оператор мысленно управляет всеми процессами компьютера. Комп, в свою очередь накладывает полупрозрачный экран (взамен монитора) прямо на сетчатку.
Таким образом, работать можно будет даже во сне. И возможно не по специальности  :Smiley: 
Реализует ли компания Dell нечто подобное - сказать трудно...

----------


## amcenter

> у меня есть другой  концепт. Человеку встраивают микросхемку под череп и каким то образом соединяют с мозгом. Оператор мысленно управляет всеми процессами компьютера. Комп, в свою очередь накладывает полупрозрачный экран (взамен монитора) прямо на сетчатку.
> Таким образом, работать можно будет даже во сне. И возможно не по специальности 
> Реализует ли компания Dell нечто подобное - сказать трудно...


Вот, вот данный концепт как раз технология будущего, однозначно процессор с Wi-Fi, 3G и GPS(Глонас) в мозг или под кожу, ну в крайнем случае в ухо, а технология проецирования изображения на сетчатку глаза уже используется.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> у меня есть другой концепт. Человеку встраивают микросхемку под череп и каким то образом соединяют с мозгом. Оператор мысленно управляет всеми процессами компьютера. Комп, в свою очередь накладывает полупрозрачный экран (взамен монитора) прямо на сетчатку.
> Таким образом, работать можно будет даже во сне. И возможно не по специальности 
> Реализует ли компания Dell нечто подобное - сказать трудно...


Встраивать под череп не обязательно, все остальное уже давно сделано ... только вот есть одно значимое НО, почему видимо это не получило бурного развития: 
1. Если проецировать картинку в глаз, то для глаза это не сильно полезно - глаз привык фокусироваться на объемных удаленных предметах в пространстве, перефокусироваться с предмета на предмет - а тут перефокусироваться нему не надо, что нехорошо ...
2. Бедному мозгу в такой ситуации будет не очень комфортно, особенно поначалу - так как мозг привык, что при повороте головы предметы как правило остаются на месте  :Smiley:  А тут создается иллюзия, что они поворачиваются и наклоняются вместе с головой (т.е. куда бы я не повернул голову и как-бы не наклонил, картинка всегда на прежнем месте - и у мозга тут-же внутренний вопрос - "что за нафиг !? - голова то повернута"  :Smiley: ). 
3. Управление компьютером силой мысли вполне возможно, но есть один аспект - очень мало кто это пробовал. А те, кто пробовал знают - для этого нужна хорошая организация мыслей и жесткий контроль над ними ... т.е. оператор должен быть сосредоточен и не отвлекаться ни на что проме управления (прочтое управление типа "включить свет" или "открыть дверь" быстро становятся рефлекторными, а вот сложные операции типа ввода данных или управления мышом - сложне). Поэтому поуправляв мысленно чем-то (успешно замечу - ничего в этом запредельного нет) обычно большенство операторов задумываются - "а мышка и кнопки всетаки гораздо лучше, проще и надежнее"   :Smiley: 

Вот с учетом вышесказанного (имхо конечно) для бытовых целей всяки экстрим с проецированием в глаза картинки и чтением мыслей - перебор ... а вот предложенная идея с "виртуальными" монитором и клавиатурой очень неплоха, но в характерном применении - для портативных устройств. Портативные микропроекторы и видеокамеры (для обратной связи с клавиатурой) стоят дешево и компактны, а у любого ноутбука по сути самые громоздкие части - это клавиатура, экран и аккумулятор (а если это КПК - то это самые неудобные его части - экран или очень мелкий, или КПК очень здоровый  :Smiley:  ). Поэтому если бы Dell предложили концепт нового ноутбука размером с мобильник - это было бы разумно и актуально, а главное реально и востребовано.

----------

